# 4 hour segmented bowl.



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I needed to make a quick wedding gift for a good friend and I didn't have a lot of time. The first night I cut and glued together all the rings and ran them through the drum sander. Then I glued and stacked the rings in my home made ring press. The next night I did the inlace/epoxy ring in the bottom, turned it and added friction polish for the finish. The final thickness is about 1/8th inch. There are 7 rings with 9 segments each totaling 64 segments, 1 piece of quilted maple for the bottom and the inlay I did around the top rings. 
Please enjoy.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Really, really nice. Fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Bill that is gorgeous. I am sure it will be well appreciated.

John


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree very nice work and should be appreciated.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Hell, I'd get married all over again for that piece!:yes:

p


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

LMAO. 47 & never married. Been with the LOML for 13 years though. Good thing I can make my own wedding gifts w/o the wedding. :laughing:


Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the compliments. I haven't done any turning in several months. It was really fun to get back behind the spinny thingy.:thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Very impressive


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats a beautiful gift


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Bill --

Without those little details, a bowl like this would "merely" rate as beautiful; the added flair of the stringing inlay around the top, and the epoxied inlace in the base, takes it to another level altogether.

Simply excellent ... :yes:


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

FANTASTIC,I really love the color and the simple segminted layout.Beautifull work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, that is beautiful. That figure is amazing!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*As others have already said ..GREAT*

Question, How do you avoid tearout? Inside and outside, twice as many opportunities....for :furious: bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't think I can say it better than the other guys already did. This piece is just beautiful.

I would be interested to see your home made ring press. I'm not even sure what it is.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

When I get back in town I'll post a pic of it. When I stack the rings of a segmented bowl or vessel, the press applies pressure to the rings to squeeze out the excess glue. As far as the tearout isssue goes, I use a great big 3 wheeled steady rest. I got it so long ago that I forget who made it. I'll post pics of it too. It's a beast.


----------

